
ReSharper Ultimate 2016.3 is Released - douche
https://blog.jetbrains.com/dotnet/2016/12/15/resharper-ultimate-2016-3-is-released/
======
douche
Unfortunately they've broken the code coverage highlighting in dotCover in
this release. Instead of highlighting the whole line the way it used to, there
is now a tiny little sliver in the left gutter that you have to hover over to
get the highlighting to show up.

------
denzell
When will Microsoft buy this company and integrate ReSharper into Visual
Studio already? Having to make two payments (one for the IDE and the other for
the plugin) instead of one is not very appealing.

------
adamkruszewski
Great release and VS2017 RC support to play with! Also, can't wait for Rider
IDE. Hope it will include all the latest goodies!

